# Candy Making



## truffle (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone know the real deal about storing truffles? Half the people say they should never be refrigerated. The other half say you must refrigerate because of the cream in the ganache.
I am so confused  
I usually do refrigerate, but would actually like to be able to leave them out of refrigeration without making anyone sick.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello, and welcome!

I suppose you don't refrigerate truffles because cocoa powder absorbs moisture, and it'd make your truffles soggy.
However, if you have those refrigerated display stands, and they posess some refrigeration system in them that keeps the air "dry" (ie, moisture free), then you can store your truffles as such, like chocolate boutique stores.

However, if you plan to store your truffles in a regular refrigerator, you can, but do not coat them with the cocoa powder yet.

I'm not sure about safe storage times, but anyhow, I think they won't last long as they are too delicious to keep, and if I'm correct, dairy products do not last long anyway.


----------



## truffle (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I am talking about Truffles that have been coated with chocolate. I am basically concerned about the cream growing bacteria. Or...does the chocolate or sugar in the product preserve them? I'm not really clear on the safety issue of this.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anytme you are dealing with fresh dairy, time and temperature are an issue. These truffles must be kept refrigerated. If you have scalded the cream you can add a little non refrigerated shelf life, but not that much. Why take chances. Cocoa on the other hand is not that hydroscopic, so you don't have to worry about the refrigerator so much. Be aware however that chocolate, like butter, picks up flavors and odors like a magnet! Keep the truffles in a ziploc or other airtight container and you should be fine. Just have the recipient take the truffles out and bring them to room temp and hour before serving and you'll have a fine product!


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I was taught that if they are coated in tempered chocolate, the chocolate "seals" the truffle filling from the air; thus, prolonging shelf life outside of refrigeration. Our two local chocolate shops do not have refrigeration. I don't refrigerate my coated ones, because I do not want to have damaging condensation on the chocolate. I certainly would refrigerate any that are coated in cocoa, rolled in nuts, etc. Perhaps it would depend on your turnover? This is an interesting thread of conversation.


----------



## truffle (Dec 8, 2004)

As you can see even from the answers here, there is confusion about whether it has to be refrigerated or not. I have wondered if the sealing aspect would have something to do with it, but I can't even imagine why it should. How long do you keep truffles on hand if they are not refrigerated?


----------



## Broken Dolly (Nov 13, 2018)

I am struggling with this question too! I am frustrated because as you said half of the people say refrigerate and other half say it's okay to leave at cooler room temperatures. My problem is that I'm making ALOT of truffles (several dozens) for all my family, friends, co-workers, etc... for Christmas this year and I was planning on making several different flavors. I know to keep the different flavors of truffles separated so they dont pick up any other flavors but I'm not sure what to do, or when to make them? 

My concern is if I make some that have cream cheese, or heavy cream, should I refrigerate them uncoated, then leave them in the fridge until I'm ready to give them to everyone, then should I just thaw and coat the truffles with their chocolate coating let them set .....THEN put them in their gift boxes?

I'm also worried that if I refrigerate them already having dipped them in their chocolate coating would it be okay to put them in their truffle gift boxes to give to people, what if they end up having condensation?! 
And then would I need to tell people that they need to stay refrigerated until they are ready to eat them? What if they have to set out for a long time before my friends/coworkers are able to refrigerate them a d their made with cream cheese?!

I wish I could leave them at room temperature our apartment is cool all the time and its fall here which means cooler temperatures outside as well. So if my family/friends would have to transport the truffles on a car ride that is a few hours long will the truffles still be good if I had them refrigerated previously? 

So my dilemma is....Do I make them, put them in the fridge to set....THEN coat them in their chocolate coating... THEN put them in a ziplock bag (taking as much of the air out as possible) THEN put them in the fridge until I'm ready to put them in their gift boxes? What if my fridge e.da up being too cold & they come out with condensation on them? I can't dry them off?

If I wasn't making several dozen of these then it wouldn't be as big of a worry because then I could just make them the night before giving them away. But because I will be making SO many of them I cannot wait until the night before to make all of them. 
Can anyone PLEASE help me?! I'm so stressed over this... 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Marla Bartus (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi, Im new to the forum. I could not figure out where and how to start a new post. Forgive me for asking here, but i feel that its not too far off subject. 

My question is: Does adding liquor to my chocolate truffle ganache help to preserve them? Or does it make no difference?

Thank you for any help!


----------

